# LCP fixed yet?



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello.
Just wondering if any of the LCP's issues had been fixed yet? Heard there were a few factory recalls like if you drop em it will discharge. Rod


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Still waiting for Ruger to send me the information to return mine.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I just recieved the box to send mine in. It says to expect 2 weeks at the most before it is returned. Seems pretty easy so far!


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

I received my LCP back 3 days ago. I sent it in for repairs on 10-13 for jamming issues, then came the recall. They repaired the barrel, changed the slide, extractor, and the hold open button, and also performed the recall. i was not expecting them to change the slide, but glad they did because mine was showing holster wear. The gun performed flawlessly after shooting 25 rounds of golden sabres. I received a free hat, mag and extension and $25 gift certificate. I couldn't be happier with Ruger's service.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

That is great news.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

buck32 said:


> Still waiting for Ruger to send me the information to return mine.


+1...did the internet thing with the recall. Just waiting for the box and info to send it in.:smt023


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

Put another 200 rounds through my LCP received after recall using a variety of ammo such as Carbon, golden sabre WWB and Fiocci. The LCP performed flawlessly. But I swear the trigger feel a lot smoother than before. My hand is sore today but now I know my LCP will perform when I need it most.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I registered my LCP on 10/30. Heard about all the folks receiving their boxes, so last Wednesday I called them. Spoke with Karen. She told me my box was mailed a week and a half ago. Said she'd get another one right out to me. I asked if she could just email me the shipping label as the box etc was nothing special. She told me to put the gun in one of those foam envelopes, put it in a small box and I'd be good to go. Within 3 minutes I had the label.

Boxed that baby up and ran it over to the UPS store. Dropped it around 5 p.m., at 6:28 p.m. UPS was showing the billing info and like at 8:30 p.m. it was on it's way. It was delivered Thursday morning at 9:53 a.m.

Got my box Friday!!!!!!!!

Anyway, I plan to call them on Wednesday for a status. Will keep ya'll posted.


----------



## davis_b_1 (Dec 2, 2008)

I sent mine in last monday, it went next day air to Ruger, I have talked to them since and the lady on the phone told me they plan on 7 working days (Monday-Friday) plus they send it back 2nd day air. One person who sent this in Monday and had it back Friday, and another one sent Monday and got it today. So it looks like the turn around is so far very quick.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Well I sent mine in last week. Ruger received it Thursday morning at 9:53 a.m. UPS attempted delivery yesterday; I got it today. Got a hat, a new magazine and they even sent my Crown Royal bag that I had wrapped it in. I'm happy, I think they did a good job. They said 7 day turn around, and they actually did it in less.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Ruger sent me the box Tuesday and I packed it up and sent it Wednesday and confirmed Ruger recieved it yesterday.

Now waiting to get her back!:watching:


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

buck32 said:


> Ruger sent me the box Tuesday and I packed it up and sent it Wednesday and confirmed Ruger recieved it yesterday.
> 
> Now waiting to get her back!:watching:


When did you initially send in your info for the recall? I'm asking because I did the online filing at the end of October and I haven't heard or received anything yet.:watching:


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I kept the e-mail Ruger sent and just checked the date. I submitted on-line the day I recieved it, October 30.

I was informed on a different thread here on HGF to call Ruger. I decided to give it another week and then Tuesday the box and instructions were delivered. It is pretty simple.

I called Wednesday afternoon and they e-mailed the label to me. CS informed me to call back to schedule the PU. I was going to call the next morning but UPS showed up to deliver another package and I gave them this one to deliver to SRC.

CS informed me SRC pays for shipping and insurance to PU and redeliver back to you.


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

Gun show at MB first of November there were at least a dozen with notes that they were being sold as is for the recall. SR9 the same.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Got my LCP back along with a new mag and pinky extension and a Ruger LCP hat. It now has the diamond in the hammer recess.

Does anyone know what they do as the retro-fit process and the new upgrades mentioned in the letter?

Thanks,


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

just got my package to send the LCP back for retrofit


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

UPS picked mine up a couple of days ago. I antipate it being back within three weeks, considering we are in the midst of the holidays. I miss it, as I carry it at times. It is the most concealable little pistol I have owned.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Teuthis said:


> UPS picked mine up a couple of days ago. I antipate it being back within three weeks, considering we are in the midst of the holidays. I miss it, as I carry it at times. It is the most concealable little pistol I have owned.


I got mine back just inside one week.


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

7 days exactly here.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I got mine back earlier in the week, 5 day turnaround. Tried it out this morning with FMJ and JHP. All is well.


----------



## xbrit (Dec 30, 2008)

Besides the recall, are you happy with the LCP? I'm thinking of selling my Speed 6 for an LCP, would appreciate any input.

Thanks


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

xbrit said:


> Besides the recall, are you happy with the LCP? I'm thinking of selling my Speed 6 for an LCP, would appreciate any input.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, I am happy with mine. I use it as an alternate carry to my two main EDC's. It is not a fun gun to shoot a lot of rounds through. I will go to the range shoot a number of my other 9mm's to get the practice in then shoot a few mags through the LCP.

As long as you know that ahead of time you will be happy with it. It is higly concealable and I can carry it almost at anytime and not even know it is there.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

xbrit said:


> Besides the recall, are you happy with the LCP? I'm thinking of selling my Speed 6 for an LCP, would appreciate any input.


Yes, I'm happy with it, but I don't expect very much out of a .380 pocket gun. I can easily hit a pie plate with it, out to about 15 yards, if I really bear down on it.

But if that pie plate was shooting back at me, I'm just not sure which one of us would hit the dirt, first. :mrgreen:


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> When did you initially send in your info for the recall? I'm asking because I did the online filing at the end of October and I haven't heard or received anything yet.:watching:


Got the box and the shipping label 12/26/08. Popped it in the UPS shop on the 27th. Tracking the package showed Ruger received it Monday. I guess patience is all that's needed. Will update when it's returned.:smt023


----------

